# Craftsman 5-23 Track drive..PARTS N.L.I.S.???



## archangel (Aug 31, 2011)

I have the 536.884800 track drive 5hp 23" snowblower model year 1988.

On the main drive plate shaft (9/16 hex bar) that the rubber wheel drives, there is a bushing on the free floating end and a bearing in a clam shell on the other side by the main drive gear.

The bushing and shaft are trashed as the last place to work on it (they are no longer in business) reinstalled the bushing in backwards (thrust surface facing out rather than in) so there was no thrust surface to prevent the shaft from walking out and wearing itself to death.

I would rather install the clamshell type bearing just like there is on the other side rather than that cheap, exposed bushing.

So, they list the 2 halves of the clam shell bearing housing for the main drive shaft as no longer available?
Bearing yes, housing, no!

I goggled the individual part numbers but nothing shows up.

Any idea where I could get them?


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Parts*

If you can post some pictures along with the original part number, might help. I looked at the model blowup on it, couldn't make heads or tails out of it, such a bad scan.

If the retainer you mentioned happens to be #25072, I've also been looking for an alternate to that for some time. I know the bushing it's used with 780290MA is used in some other machines and mowers including Brute, but I have not been able to find a model or schematic on any to find out what a possible replacement number might be and Sears just lists it as discontinued.

Paul


----------



## archangel (Aug 31, 2011)

*Here it is.*

Here is the bearing clam shell housing next to the bushing it will replace if I can find one.
If not i will have to machine a set.

The hex drive shaft (@$32 from Sears) I got from McMaster Carr in Stainless Steel for $11, and all I have to do is cut it to length, machine the ends to 1/2 inch and drill 3 roll pin holes.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Maybe you can adapt one of these:

(This says 1/2" ID which I believe is the same as yours)







ARIENS 54080 05408000 bearing w/ mounting flange set | eBay








Used Ariens 924026 Hex Shaft Bearing W/Flange #05408000 | eBay








Used Ariens 10965 bearing flange & bearing 30850 54080 | eBay








Jacobsen Ford Snow Blower Bearing Retainer Set JA375493 | eBay




If you just want to replace the bushing take some measurements and spend some time looking at these:
Bearings, Bushings and Repair Kits.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

I have craftsman 536.884900 which is the 8/25 model of your snow blower. I found part number 90053829 and the replacement part 85504ma that may work for you. It looks like this part may be the same of both machines. The replacement appears to be a brass/bronze bushing I don't know if the original was brass or plastic.

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/part-number/90085504/0071/536


----------



## archangel (Aug 31, 2011)

CarlB, 
Mine was the brass bushing as seen next to the clam shell style bearing retainer in the picture, but I want the clam shell style bearing retainer and bearing on both ends.

Shryp,
Those ARIENS look like the right part!

The 054080 bearing size 1/2"x1-3/8"x7/16" checks out perfectly!

I wonder of they are offered new?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

archangel said:


> Shryp,
> Those ARIENS look like the right part!
> 
> The 054080 bearing size 1/2"x1-3/8"x7/16" checks out perfectly!
> ...


Lawn Mower Parts

search for:
05408000
00303100
00308500

The bearing I am sure you can find cheaper at a bearing dealer, the flanges might not come with the nuts.

Of course, other places sell it too.


----------



## archangel (Aug 31, 2011)

After I ordered 2 bearings from McMaster Carr (cheapest I could find) for $9.49 each, an Ariens part search showed them as low as $5 and change each!

I did find PN# 02414100 and PN# 00308500 in the Ariens search earlier today but want to call and verify the size of the bolt hole spacing before I buy.

Sears sent me a basic Briggs exhaust gasket that is shown below rather than a proper Tecumseh one telling me that.......

This part is a
manufacturer-
approved
substitute. It may
differ in appearance
from the original
part but is a
functional
equivalent.

I DISAGREE!


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I recently found Ball Bearings:Miniature bearings:Ceramic Bearings:Bearing as an amazon seller when looking for some bearings for my Ariens. Prices were cheap, shipping was cheap, they were sent out the same day, and it took less than a week from CA to OH using USPS. Noticed their shipping is actually cheaper ordering through Amazon than ordering through their own site.

$4.95 each for sealed.
1621-2RS Bearing 1/2"x1 3/8"x7/16" inch Sealed Ball Bearings

$24.95 for 10 shielded.
10 Shielded Bearing 1621ZZ 1/2"x1 3/8"x7/16" inch Ball Bearings

Amazon links never work, but searching for the part numbers works there too.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Gasket*



archangel said:


> Sears sent me a basic Briggs exhaust gasket that is shown below rather than a proper Tecumseh one telling me that.......
> 
> This part is a
> manufacturer-
> ...


You got the wrong gasket, just bought another one this weekend for a 4 HP I'm finishing off. Take your piece to some place that does small engine repair and they should be able to fix you up. Thin one is for intake (I think) while the thicker one is for the exhaust. Don't worry about it being labeled B&S, since Tecumseh closed a few years back, right were sold a time or two and now are being labeled B&S. Pretty much all consumables like gaskets, points etc are now labeled B&S for the Tecumseh engines.

Just a FYI on VBX, I've bought several bearings through them before and no problems. Another place you can check is Accurate Bearings along with Milford Power, bought from both without a problem. If you need personal contact, Accurate is the best.

By the way, if you find a good alternate, consider adding it to the alternates thread. You may be able to help someone else down the road with whatever you find.

Paul


----------



## archangel (Aug 31, 2011)

*Replacement for part #58.*



HCBPH said:


> You got the wrong gasket, just bought another one this weekend for a 4 HP I'm finishing off. Take your piece to some place that does small engine repair and they should be able to fix you up. Thin one is for intake (I think) while the thicker one is for the exhaust. Don't worry about it being labeled B&S, since Tecumseh closed a few years back, right were sold a time or two and now are being labeled B&S. Pretty much all consumables like gaskets, points etc are now labeled B&S for the Tecumseh engines.


I know they sent me the wrong gasket, but they are sending everybody the wrong gasket thinking it will work!



HCBPH said:


> Just a FYI on VBX, I've bought several bearings through them before and no problems. Another place you can check is Accurate Bearings along with Milford Power, bought from both without a problem. If you need personal contact, Accurate is the best.


Thank you, I'll add them to my list of potential suppliers.



HCBPH said:


> By the way, if you find a good alternate, consider adding it to the alternates thread. You may be able to help someone else down the road with whatever you find.
> Paul


I will, and I think I'll take a look for myself to see if there is any info I can use.

Today I machined a replacement for part #58 on the motor mount assembly parts page Sears # 53832 "Hex Disc friction Wheel Shaft".

The last place to work on it put the Bushing on the outside of the body backwards so there was no thrust lateral control.

I used a 12" piece of 9/16 Hex 416 Stainless from McMaster Carr for $11.37 rather than pay Sears $33.72.
Cut to length, turn the ends down to 1/2" and only have to drill the 3 pin holes to finish it up.


----------



## archangel (Aug 31, 2011)

I got the bearing but the parts that hold it in place was an issue, but a local parts place had the Ariens equivalent.
The only difference was the studs were on the other part and it is not an issue at all.

I made the main drive shaft at the local college machine shop out of stainless.

I'll post part numbers and pictures of the Sears and Ariens parts next to each other as soon as I have them all together.

And while I'm picking op the parts I'll try to remember to get the proper gasket.

Sears does not car that theirs is the wrong application!


----------

